

Is it legal to mention the sex as part of job description.  - nu2ycombinator
http://www.nauassociates.com/?job_listing=software-engineer-php&utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Indeed

======
damian2000
Bizarre, never seen that before. Its illegal in the UK and Australia, not sure
about the US.

~~~
heretohelp
It's illegal, but in vogue to intentionally seek females.

------
pmiller2
This looks like a huge violation of Title VII.

